# Problème gravure cd sur Macbook



## levinch (24 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un problème de gravure avec mon Macbook.
Quelque soit le logiciel utilisé (Toast-liquidcd)
je n'arrive pas à finaliser mes cds.
Vers 10% il me met media error et la gravure du cd est stoppée ...

Pour les dvds, j'y arrive mais quand je regarde la surface gravée j'ai une zone (début du dvd) qui forme un rond comme si quelque chose se passait dans ces 10 % de début puis après normal.....

Avec un graveur externe mes cds et dvds sont normaux.

Ce sont des verbatims pour les cds - dvds ....
J'ai essayé d'autres marques mais même pb ...


----------



## levinch (26 Janvier 2007)

Débtu de réponse ...
Le Matshita du mac est configuré par défaut pour graver en vitesse max ...

Ce lecteur serait mal géré par les logiciels sous mac (TOAST, BURN , LIquidCD)
Suivant les médias, et leur couche "gravable" (la couche influant sur le calibrage dudis cd) le graveur mettrait du temps à calibrer le laser ou ne saurait pas le calibrer d'où l'échec de gravre et la non reconnaissance du média.

Je vous tiens au courant pour confirmer cette piste de recherche.


----------



## levinch (29 Janvier 2007)

A priori la solution :
-ne pas mettre la vitesse max ou en automatique dans les préférences des logiciels de gravure
-choisir pour les dvds une vitesse de l'ordre de 4x (le Matshita interne aux Macbooks suporte jusqu'à 6x)
-pour les cds , ne pas prendre la vitesse max de 24x mais plutôt entre 1à et 12 X

Il semblerait en effet que certains médias (cd ou dvd) ne puissent pas être graver par défaut , le graveur interne Matshita utilisé par Apple ayant eu son firmware modifié par Apple, supporterait moins bien certaines galettes.

Et oui : si Apple se penche sur le sujet il pourrait mettre à jour son firmware ....

Dommage car Verbatim est une marque reconnue en général comme bonne.

Cette analyse est confirmée par le fait que ces mêmes disques ne posent aucun problème dans un graveur externe avec des valeurs par défaut.

Si ça peut aider quelqu'un ... merci ...


----------



## Pomme (31 Janvier 2007)

Content que tu ais pu résoudre ton problème...  et merci pour l'info!


----------



## levinch (31 Janvier 2007)

De rien.
Rendre aux autres un peu de ce que l'on nous a donné ...


----------



## Pomme (2 Février 2007)

levinch a dit:


> De rien.
> Rendre aux autres un peu de ce que l'on nous a donné ...



Trés belle réaction,bravo!


----------



## Juju78 (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,bonjour.Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'avais exactement le même probleme merci pour les infos.
Je commencé à m'inquiéter.


----------



## baldoc (24 Octobre 2007)

Et je rencontre le même pb sur mon iMac tout neuf, en pire en qq sorte : avec Toast ou avec iTunes, le lecteur vibre, dirait-on (ça fait un peu de bruit, ...ce qui change du silence habituel de fonctionnement !) et puis tout décélère puis s'arrête : impossible de finir la gravure, et tout à l'heure, même une lecture-acqiusition avant la gravure s'est terminée ainsi ! Ensuite, rien à faire pour éjecter leCD qui n'apparait nulle part, il faut forcer à quiter et surtou redémarrer pour que le CDapparaisse et puisse être éjecté 

Bigre, MAc et Intel, la lune de miel commence pas terrible...

Baldoc 

iMac 2,4/ 20/ alu gris acquis 09/07


----------



## borbor (25 Octobre 2007)

merci aussi, moi c'était plutôt les DVD qui ne se gravaient plus (erreurs systématiques) je vais tester le ralentissement de la gravure.


----------



## chandeler.bing (17 Novembre 2007)

levinch a dit:


> De rien.
> Rendre aux autres un peu de ce que l'on nous a donné ...



Et puis tu n'as pas idée comment ton message vient de me sauver la vie 
bon ok j'exagère un peu 
Mais j'avais le même soucis et là tout roule nickel!!

Mais alors pourquoi Apple ne lance une nouvelle MAJ??!!!

Bref Merci et un gros coup de boule pour toi


----------



## chim (17 Novembre 2007)

De toute façon c'est une hérésie de vouloir graver à la vitesse max. Pourquoi? tout simplement parce qu'à cette vitesse, la brulure du support afin de créer des zones de non-reflexion lors du passage du laser, ne peut se faire correctement. 

J'ai pour habitude de graver les CD en 4X max, et les DVD en 2X. C'est un peu plus long, mais ca évite de gaspiller des galettes.


----------



## jean-f (13 Janvier 2008)

je remonte le post... depuis mon passage sous Léopard plus moyen de graver des cd sur mon macbook, aucun soucis pour les DVD. J'ai tenté de baisser au maximum la vitesse de gravure (toast et itunes), rien n'y fait. Je suis perdu help !!!


----------



## furiet (24 Septembre 2009)

jean-f a dit:


> je remonte le post... depuis mon passage sous Léopard plus moyen de graver des cd sur mon macbook, aucun soucis pour les DVD. J'ai tenté de baisser au maximum la vitesse de gravure (toast et itunes), rien n'y fait. Je suis perdu help !!!


Bonjour
J'ai exactement le même problème, avec Toast6 et Toast10, même avec la plus basse vitesse 1x, le message dit "veuillez insérer un disque gravable".
A contrario aucun problème avec la gravure de DVD


----------

